# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Vilkutellaan

## stan butler

Uusi jäsen, aloitetaan näin:

Ajat katua pitkin, kaksi kaistaa samaan suuntaan. Saavut valo-ohjattuun risteykseen, punainen palaa. Molemmilla kaistoilla autoja ja kaikki kertovat sinulle: menen suoraan risteyksen yli. Siis kun eivät vilkuta. Siispä valitset sen lyhyemmän jonon, jotta ehtisit sitten seuraavilla vihreillä yli. Olet mielissäsi, aikataulu pitää. On hyvä olo. 

Valot vaihtuvat keltaisen kautta vihreiksi ja menoksi Niinhän sitä luulisi. Jonosi ensimmäinen auto jää saman tien valheesta kiinni eikä menekään suoraan vaan räppää vilkkua päälle ja alkaakin kääntymään risteävälle tielle. Vaikka oli juuri ilmaissut menevänsä suoraan? 

Sen tarvitsee sitten väistää kevyttä liikennettä. Kevyen liikenteen käyttäjät olisivat olleet kovin kiitollisia kääntymisaikeesta, mutta kun ei sitä vilkkua voi käyttää, kuluu vielä mokoma. Se toinen kaista vetää hyvin, mutta ei sinne ole enää asiaa sulkuviivan yli. Tämän puupään vilkkukäyttäytyminen aiheutti sen, että kukaan ei ehdi omassa jonossasi näillä vihreillä yhtään mihinkään. Kas kun se ensimmäinen jököttää siinä keskellä risteystä ja odottaa, kun mummo mennä köpöttelee rollaattorilla suojatietä pitkin. 

Verenpaineesi nousee ja sinulle tulee paha mieli tämän yhden muista piittaamattoman liikkujan vuoksi. Nyt ei kunnian kukko laula, pomo huutaa kun linjasi myöhästyy. Ja Sinun matkustajillesi tulee paha mieli, kun myöhästyvät töistä. Ja matkustajiesi pomoilla tulee paha mieli, kun joutuvat irtisanomaan henkilökuntaansa jatkuva myöhästelyn takia. Työvoimaministerillä ja pääministerillä tulee paha mieli, kun työttömyys ei puolitukaan. Yleinen ahdistus lisääntyy ja tulee maailmanloppu. 

Tällaisia vilkunkäyttäjiä on paljon.

Onkos tuttua?

Milläköhän tämän toisten huomioimisen (niin liikenteessä kuin muutenkin) saisi ihmisten kaaliin? Vai onko elämä tosiaan sellaista, että MINÄ ITSE, KAIKKI MINULLE HETI! Muista ei sen väliä?

Vilkun tehtävähän on kertoa aikomuksesta. Vilkku ajoissa päälle ennen risteystä ja antaa sen raksuttaa siinä punaisissa valoissa odotellessa (siinä on kiva ja selkeä rytmi). Muut autot ja kevyen liikenteen käyttäjät huomaavat aikeesi ja osaavat varautua siihen. Se vilkkuvipu on usein siinä ohjauspyörän vasemmalla puolella. Tosin monesta uudesta hienosta autosta sellainen vakiovaruste näyttää puuttuvan kokonaan. 

Sama valhe esiintyy usein myös T-risteyksessä. Ei vilkun palaa. Siis aikovat mennä suoraan, vaikka siellä ei ole edes tietä? Pelkkää pusikkoa tai syvä oja, ehkä kaide. Kumpaan suuntaan se sitten oikeasti meneekään? Ei vaivauduta edes jalankulkijoille näyttämään, että täältä tullaan. Ei. Kuinka tällaisiin autoilijoihin voi luottaa? 

KÄYTÄ VILKKUA - NIIN MAAILMA PELASTUU!

Tuon edellisen kirjoittelin jo pari vuotta sitten vihreänä bussikuskina muualla ja nyt on tullut ilmi eräs piirre tässä vilkkuasiassa. Uuteen autoon asennetaan jatkuvasti päällä olevat sumuvalot ja kaksi pakoputkea - vilkkuihin raha ei sitten riitäkään...

----------


## Waltsu

> Kevyen liikenteen käyttäjät olisivat olleet kovin kiitollisia kääntymisaikeesta - -
> 
> Ei vaivauduta edes jalankulkijoille näyttämään, että täältä tullaan.


Sehän on kevyen liikenteen näkökulmasta se ja sama, ajaako auto suoraan vai kääntyykö. Auton mennessä suoraan eivät reitit risteä, ja auton kääntyessä se väistää risteävää tietä ylittävää kevyttä liikennettä. Kummassakaan tapauksessa kevyen liikenteen ei tarvitse väistää normaalia autoliikennettä.

Tiedän, tiedän: "haudassa/pyörätuolissa on kiva olla oikeassa". Mutta miksi nimimerkki stan butlerkin levittää autot ensin -propagandaa "täältä tullaan"? Kulkekaamme sääntöjen mukaan älkäämme ruvetko joka kerta arpomaan kuka menee ensin.

----------


## Koala

> pomo huutaa kun linjasi myöhästyy


Vaihda työnantajaa...

----------


## stan butler

Vaihdoin työnantajaa :Smile:   - eikä se edes huutanut - ei se edes uskaltanut ääneen sanoa kun olin läsnä. Ajelen nykyisin tilauksia ja vähän koululaisjuttuja (huom! ne on tärkeitä juttuja) Mä vaan tuolla kirjoituksellani halusin herättää huomiota vilkun käyttöön...

Mutta ihan oikeasti, kun "ammattimiehiä/-naisia" ollaan, niin kuka meistä käyttää vilkkua oikein (minun  ja erään kuljettajan T lisäksi)?. Mielestäni vilkun oikea käyttäminen lisää ammattiarvostusta, turvallisuutta ja asiakaspalvelua. Ne on turveloita audivolvomersubemareitten ratissa, joilla ei edes ole villkuja. Näettehän tän itsekin tuolla liikenteessä. Vilkku päälle ajoissa, niin tilaa tulee ja muut tietää, mitä meinaat tehdä. Niin Suomessa kuin Baltian maissa. Paitsi Lahdessa, Orimattilassa ja Tambereella... :Cool:

----------


## Tuomas

Itse kuulun myös siihen ryhmään, joka on kironnut kerran tai kaksisataa, että tuohonkin väliin olisin ehtinyt, jos olisit vilkuttanut kaksi sekuntia aiemmin. Mutta asioilla on aina kääntöpuolensa, ja liiallisuuksiin voi mennä.

http://aleksik.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...8/IMG_4298.JPG
(Kuva Aleksi K:n kokoelmasta.)

Jos liikennevalot olisivat pois päältä, uskaltaisitko lähteä ylittämään katua, bussihan on kääntymässä oikealle? Vai onko?

----------


## risukasa

Kyllä bussi tuolta matkalta pysähtyy ennen suojatietä. Mutta ymmärrän mitä haet takaa. Eturenkaat ovat suorassa ja kuskin katse eteenpäin eli bussi ei taida olla kääntymässä, vaan vilkuttaa risteyksen jälkeen olevaa pysäkkiä varten. Jos vilkku vilkahtaa ensimmäisen kerran tuossa, niin ok, mutta vähän myöhemmin olisi parempi.

----------

